
Bill Would Let Publishers Gang Up versus Facebook and Google - kjhughes
https://www.wired.com/story/bill-would-let-publishers-gang-up-versus-facebook-and-google
======
sharemywin
I'm not sure more monopolies are good solutions to monopolies.

